# Nebtbeans Projekte nach IntelliJ



## MiMa (16. Nov 2022)

Mittlerweile programmiere ich in IntelliJ und möchte gerne wissen wie ich am besten meine Netbeans Projekte nach IntelliJ bekomme.
Natürlich konnte ich sie in IntelliJ öffnen und funktioniert auch soweit ganz gut.
In Netbeans habe ich keine Maven Projekte erstellt, sondern die JAR Dateien von Log4J, Tika usw. herunter geladen und ins Projekt eingebunden. 
Auch habe ich in Netbeans GIT die Klassen Comitted und gelegentlich bei einem Problem ein Revert ausgeführt.

So Richtige Programme mit GUI habe ich bisher in Java mit JavaFX noch nicht erstellt. Jedoch habe ich einiges an Methoden geschrieben die ich in der
IDE ausgeführt habe.

Mir ist aufgefallen das ein Importiertes bzw in IntelliJ geöffnetes Netbeans Projekt anders aussieht, als wenn ich ein neues Projekt in IntelliJ Projekt erstelle.
Ich weis die beiden IDEs arbeiten etwas unterschiedlich und daher stellt sich mir auch die Frage, wie ich mit IntelliJ anfangen soll?

Aktuell bereite ich meine eigene Programmbibliothek vor in der ich all meine erstellten Methoden für Sammeln möchte um dann mein Programm mit GUI zu realisieren.
Da ich aber in Zukunft Maven und JUnit nutzen möchte, frage ich mich, ob es besser wäre ein neues IntelliJ Projekt zu erstellen und die Klassen von Netbeans zu IntelliJ zu kopieren?

Mir fallen aktuell die vielen Meldungen unter Problems auf wenn ich ein GIT Commit absenden möchte.
Oft sind Meldungen wie 'never used', Satzeichen Meldungen, mögliche Tippfehler wenn ich mehrere Leerzeichen zur Ausrichtung von Logdateien verwendet habe.
Oft sind auch grüne Häkchen wie "Type: In Word 'variablenname' : 73 enthalten.

never used sind Variablen die oft in meiner Main Test Klasse vorkommen, weil ich dann Befehle zum Testen von Methoden aus einer anderen Klasse ein und aus kommentiere. Das manuelle Testen soll sich mit JUnit ändern.

Man sagt verwende beim Programmieren keine Umlaute und so schreibe ich in JavsDoc umlaute wie ue, ae usw. Jedoch bietet IntelliJ an diese in ü, ä um zu benennen.
Wenn ich aber dann das JavaDoc generiert habe und im Browser angezeigt wird, sind die Umlaute kryptisch?!? Auch werden mit Variablennamen mit umlaute angeboten, ob das so gut ist??

Über Anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Vielen Dank


----------



## mihe7 (16. Nov 2022)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Da ich aber in Zukunft Maven und JUnit nutzen möchte, frage ich mich, ob es besser wäre ein neues IntelliJ Projekt zu erstellen und die Klassen von Netbeans zu IntelliJ zu kopieren?


Würde ich auf jeden Fall machen, ganz gleich ob in NB oder IJ.


----------

